# Is it okay to feed my baby science diet?



## Londonismyhedgie (Jul 19, 2013)

I've fed Hills Science Diet Healthy Development for Kittens since my baby was born because that is what her breeder would feed her. I definitely think that it isn't the best food for a hedgehog but I didn't wanna switch it an upset her tummy so I've fed it to her for the past 6 months and she is as healthy as can be. However I just bought a new bag of the same food along with a Hills Science diet LIGHT for Adult Cats. I got this one because it has a lot less fat. I just want to know if this is a good food to switch her onto or if the fact that it's for adult cats will harm her. Here are the nutrition values for each of the two foods:

Hills science diet Healthy Development for Kittens: 
Crude Protein Min. 33.0%
Crude Fat Min. 22.0%
Crude Fiber Max. 3.5%

Hills Science Diet LIGHT for Adult Cats:
Crude Protein Min. 28.0%
Crude Fat Min. 7.0%
Crude Fiber Min. 6.0%

I understand I would have to switch her off slowly. But it's the adult light one okay? HELP!!


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

I would mix them together rather than switching her completely to the light one. 7% is too low for most hedgehogs anyway, and if she's a huge runner and has been doing fine on the kitten food (isn't too pudgy), then she may need more fat than a typical hedgehog anyway. 

That said...it wouldn't hurt to look at other brands if you have other options available. Science Diet isn't bad...but it's pretty expensive for the quality (it has a lot of grains, including corn). IMO, there's better quality foods out there for the same price. But like I said, it's not a bad food and if she likes it and it's easy for you to get, then that's not a bad thing at all.  But I would definitely at least keep the two foods mixed and keep an eye on her weight - or if you want to feed one food (though 2+ is usually recommended), then I'd find one with a more medium fat content, around 15%.


----------



## Londonismyhedgie (Jul 19, 2013)

Thanks a bunch! I'm thinking of switching her to blue buffalo within the next year. But right now she runs plenty so I trust this food is okay for her right now. I just wanted to lessen the fat in her diet. You recommend mixing the two then? Would that be a good amount of fat? Adult cat food is okay then? Im sorry for all The questions! I'm extremely protective of my little one x)


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Heh, understandable! Adult food is fine - it's not going to hurt her to have an adult food at all.  The only issue is in how low the fat is, so I would definitely at least mix them so she doesn't start losing weight instead. I would still keep an eye on her weight & body shape while you add in the adult food, just in case.


----------



## raurora (Sep 6, 2013)

Blue Buffalo has a high fat content, my vet commented on it and was trying to get me to switch to some sort of specialty made insectivore feed, but Idgie wasnt having it lol So if she is a big runner, Blue Buffalo should be fine. But just so you know, it makes the poops kinda watery


----------

